# 211Z & ESPN HD



## Dave444 (Aug 30, 2015)

Installed a vip211z this week with 1000.2 dish and DPP lnb. Activated HD service with Dish top200 package. I have many HD channels, but ESPN channels do not include HD channels. Shouldn't ESPN channels have HD?


----------



## Dave444 (Aug 30, 2015)

Disregard. Discussed with Dish and they just had not added HD to account.


----------

